# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  فایل های مورد نیاز جهت اجرای یک فایل exe

## mohammad_d

به نام خدا
 از همه کسانی که به سوال ساخت برنامه  exe جواب دادند ممنوم. مشکل با نوشتن read event حل شد ولی یک مشکل دیگر پیش امد و ان اینکه برنامه اجرایی در کامپوتری که vf7 
نصب نیست پیغام خطای پیدا نکردن "support library"   می دهد . لطفا راهنمایی نمایید.

----------


## b_tayefi

شما میتوانید چند فایل dll مهم را درکنار فایل exe خود قرار داده و یا در system32کامپیوتر مذکور قرار دهیم ازجمله آنهایی که یادم هست vfrun7.dllو ... میتوانید از سی دی نصب فاکس خود در زیر شاخه ای آنها را پیدا کنید فکر میکنم نام زیر شاخه sys بود 
اگر نتوانسی بگو من اطلاعات دقیق بهت میدم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

محمد جان ! باید با InstallShield که همراه خود ویژوال فاکس هست ، یک Setup بسازی و بعد اون Setup رو روی کامپیوتر مقصد اجرا کنی .

----------


## amin panahi

برو تو help  ویژوال فاکس پرو و در index  بنویس build exe  اون جا dll های مورد نیاز رو نوشته و در ضمن چرا تو همون موضوع ادامه ندادی ؟ سوال منو هم کسی جواب نداد .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

امین جان کدوم سوال ؟

----------


## amin panahi

قبل از این که این سوال به ادامه exe کردن منتقل شود من تو سوال قبلی آقای mohammad_d یه سوال نوشته ام .

----------


## Andy

سلام 
امین جان متشکر کار کرد .با کپی کردن این سه فایل در کنار فایل اجرایی برنامه بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشود .
msvcr70.dll
vfp7r.dll
vfp7renu.dll
قربون دایی

----------


## Andy

سلام به همه دوستان 
نمیدونم که چرا این بخش تازگیها تو رخوت فرو رفته و هیچ کس نه سوال میکنه و نه مقاله ارسال میکنه  :( 
به هرحال مطلبی رو مینویسم شاید بدرد بعضیها بخوره بدرد ما که خیلی خورد.
فایلهای مورد نیاز برای اجرا شدن یکه برنامه exe  در ورژن های 7 و 8  فاکس پرو عبارتند از :
vfp 7.0 :
vfp7r.dll----vfp7renu.dll ------msvcr70.dll
vfp 8.0 :
msvcr70.dll ----  vfp8r.dll ------ vfp8renu.dll ---- gdiplus.dll

----------


## Andy

سلام به همه دوستان 
نمیدونم که چرا این بخش تازگیها تو رخوت فرو رفته و هیچ کس نه سوال میکنه و نه مقاله ارسال میکنه  :( 
به هرحال مطلبی رو مینویسم شاید بدرد بعضیها بخوره بدرد ما که خیلی خورد.
فایلهای مورد نیاز برای اجرا شدن یکه برنامه exe  در ورژن های 7 و 8  فاکس پرو عبارتند از :
vfp 7.0 :
vfp7r.dll----vfp7renu.dll ------msvcr70.dll
vfp 8.0 :
msvcr70.dll ----  vfp8r.dll ------ vfp8renu.dll ---- gdiplus.dll

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

مرسی اندی جان ! در ضمن فکر نکنم به جز 4-5 نفر ، کسی توی این سایت با فاکس کار کنه  :?

----------


## kia1349

محمد جان تبلیغ بد نکن آخه تو چه پدر کشتگی با فاکس داری
خیلیها با اون دارن کار میکنن
والله من با ویژوال بیسیک و دلفی اینقدر راحت نیستم که با فاکس راحتم

----------


## habdolah

من هم همینطور!

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

به نظر من فاکس پرو در نوع خودش و با توجه به امکانات و خصوصیاتی که داره منحصر به فرده
البته نباید فراموش کنیم که هر نرم افزاری دارای معایبی هم هست
ضمنا من یه پیشنهاد دارم:
قبلا سوالاتی از طرف دوستان مطرح شده که هنوز جواب کاملی به آنها داده نشده و نیز مشکلاتی در این نرم افزار هست که باید براش راه حل هایی پیدا کنیم با توجه به اینکه در این قسمت بچه های بااستعدادی هستند( کیا ، افشین پور ، محمد ، اندی ، حمیدیانفر و ...) پیشنهاد من اینه که مشکلات رو دسته بندی کنیم مثلا مشکل خصوصیت راست به چپ نوشتن در Xp  یا مشکلات ریپرت ، و بعد به صورت گروهی هر کسی در رشته ای که بیشتر کار کرده نسبت به رفع مشکل شروع به تحقیق کنه و اطلاعاتش رو به صورت روزانه یا هفتگی در اختیار دیگران قرار بده اینجوری افراد به موازات یکدیگر در یه مورد حرکت نمی کنن
قبلا از همکاری همه بچه ها متشکرم

----------


## Andy

ط³ظ„ط§ظ…
ظ…ظ† ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظٹظ† ظ†ط¸ط± ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚ظ… ظˆ ط¢ظ…ط§ط¯ظ‡ ظ‡ط±ع¯ظˆظ†ظ‡ ظ‡ظ…ظƒط§ط±ظٹ طŒ طھط§ ظ†ط¸ط± ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ‡ ط¨ع†ظ‡ ظ‡ط§ظ‡ ع†ظٹ ط¨ط§ط´ظ‡

----------


## houshmand

> ط³ظ„ط§ظ…
> ظ…ظ† ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظٹظ† ظ†ط¸ط± ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚ظ… ظˆ ط¢ظ…ط§ط¯ظ‡ ظ‡ط±ع¯ظˆظ†ظ‡ ظ‡ظ…ظƒط§ط±ظٹ طŒ طھط§ ظ†ط¸ط± ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ‡ ط¨ع†ظ‡ ظ‡ط§ظ‡ ع†ظٹ ط¨ط§ط´ظ‡


این چی نوشته فقط من بهم ریخته می بینم یا همه! :!:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

منم نمی تونم ! انگار این اندی خان از یه جایی کپی و پیست می کنه که این طوری می شه !! کارکترستش هم به احتمال 99% یونیکد هست . چون این جا از کارکتر ست عربی استفاده می شه ، این مشکل پیش می آد .  :?

----------


## kia1349

پیشنهاد خیلی خوبیه
فقط بجنبید تا ترم جدید شروع نشده

----------


## Andy

سلام 
با عرض معذرت بابت اشکال در جواب قبلی (نمی دونم  ویندوز چه مرگش شده بود کاراکترستش روی عربی تنظیم نمی شد :x  ) من هم کاملا با پیشنهاد با لا موافقم و آماده همکاری 8)

----------


## binyaz2003

با سلام
می خواستم بپرسم آیا راهی هست که بشه برنامه های اجرایی کاری به ستاپ نداشته باشند.
عین فاکس تحت داس البته می دونم که فایلهای راه انداز باید موجود باشن اما نمیشه یک جوری اونها رو با هم اجرا کرد :roll:  :o

----------


## rezaTavak

ببخشید منظورتون را واضحتر بفرمایید.

----------


## binyaz2003

منظورم اینه که وقتی فایل exe رو ساختی دیگه نیاز به هیچ فایلی برای اجرا نباشه!

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


در فاکس یه همچین گزینه ای ندیده ام اما در سی وجود دارد. 
چون فاکس تحت ویندوز حجم کمی فایل اجرایی دارد و از DLL ها استقاده میکند و یک دلیل مهم این است که فاکس برنامه را به همان صورت که وجود دارد در خود ذخیره و حین اجرا آنرا تفسیر میکند مثل دیگر زانهای ویژوال. البته یک موضوع هست باید تمام چیزهای فاکس در برنامه وجود داشته باشد دلیل آن استفاده از ماکروی دستور & است که بایستی تمام دستورات فاکس پرو حین اجرا در دسترس باشند. شما اگر یک خط برنامه تحت داس بنویسید یک حجم بالا کمپایل میشود دلیل آن هم این است. اما در ویندوز تمام دستورات در Dll ها کنجانیده شده اند.

----------


## binyaz2003

یعنی راهی نیست؟

----------


## kia1349

نه

----------


## binyaz2003

:|

----------


## علی اکبر

سلام 
مشخصات این dllها چیست ؟وآیا ممکن است بدون نیازبه نسخه نصبی وبا کپی کردن این dll ها برنامه اجرا گردد؟
ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

بله من همین کار را کرده ام و سی دی نصب ندارم.

----------


## علی اکبر

مشخصات dll ها راندادید 
ممنون می شوم دراین مورد توضیح کامل بدهید

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
برای vfp6
VFP6R.DLL
VFP6RKOR.DLL
VFP6RENU.DLL
Vfp6t.dll

برای  vfp7
MSVCR70.DLL
VFP7R.DLL
VFP7RENU.DLL
VFP7RESN.DLL
VFP7RKOR.DLL
VFP7T.DLL
البته فکر میکنم تعدادی از این فایلها لازم نباشه


برای vfp8
MSVCP70.DLL
MSVCR70.DLL
vfp8r.dll
VFP8RENU.DLL

این فایلها رو میتونید از روی سی دی یا بعد از نصب از پوشه ی فایلهای سیستمی ویندوز استخراج کنید .
موفق باشید
یا علی

----------


## binyaz2003

آقای توکل شما چطور این کار رو کردین؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام 

خب  کافیه کلیه Dll های موجود در سی دی را در جایی که فاکس را نصب میکند کپی کنید!


البته نگارش 8 به فایل GDIPLUS.dll نیز نیاز دارد!


فایل اصلی MSVCR70.dll است. این فایل اصلیترین در نگارش 7 و 8 است و اسمش نشاندهنده کارش است. این فایل و vfp7enu.dll و فایل vfp7.exe تنها برای اجرای فاکس 7 نیاز است. اما فایلهای زمان اجرا VFP7r.dll و VFP7Renu.dll فایلهای زمان اجرا و برای Com server از فایل VFP7t.dll استفاده کنید. بقیه فایلها و... نیاز نیست. البته اگر از Sp استفاده کنید باید Dll  هم از آن باشد. امتحان کنید یعنی
در کامپیوتری که فقط Win98 دارد در یک ریشه فایلهای VFp7.exe و msvcr70.dll و vfp7enu.dllرا کپی کنید. 
فاکس را اجرا کنید کار میکند! البته بدون امکاناتی مثل Wizard و...
البته بقیه را خودتان پیدا کنید که به چه درد می خورد.
در نگارش 8 فقط GDIPULS.dll و msvcr70.dll  و vfp8enu.dll و VFp8.exe  لازم است.
فایلهای enu یعنی نگارش انگلیسی و Kor یعنی کره و... البته شما باید از Enu استفاده کنید.

----------


## binyaz2003

:flower:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

یعنی درست بود؟

----------


## javad_hosseiny

در نگارش 9 ویژوال فایلهای اصلی را از HELP ساختن EXE بدست آوردم و به صورت نرمال در کنار فایل اصلی برنامه کپی کردم و اجرا شد ولی همان فایل EXE در ویندوز 98 با مشکل اجرا مواجه می شود و پیغام می دهد که فایل VFP9R.DLL  صحیح نمی باشد (حال آنکه این فایل نیز در کنار برنامه می باشد) (من تمامی فایلهای DLL موجود در سی دی VFP9 را در کنار برنامه کپی کردم ولی باز هم جواب نگرفتم) و حتی حدس زدم شاید به هنگام اجرای SETUP خود ویژوال فاکس در محیط ویندوز 98 فایل موردنظر را در مسیرهای ویندوز SYSTEMو.. نصب می کند (که این فایل با فایل مشابه اش در ویندوز XP متفاوت است) (چون من برای برنامه هام با دلفی یک SETUP جدا نوشتم (مشابه INSTALLSHIELD با محیط فارسی) و نیازمند آن هستم که بتوانم فایلهای DLL مورد نیاز اجرای برنامه را بدرستی تشخیص بدهم لذا از دوستان ممنون می شوم که در رابطه با این مشکل مرا راهنمای کنند؟

----------


## binyaz2003

vfp9 روی ویندوز 2000 به بالا کار میکنه اما در مورد فایل اجرایی ایجاد شده اون دقیق نمیدونم!

----------


## javad_hosseiny

نه من اون تحت ویندوز 98 se نصب کردم و کار کرد و البته مساله من اجرا نشدن exe خروجی برنامه است و اون هم مشکل در خود exe‌ نیست بلکه در dll‌های مربوطه است و البته اگر خود vfp9 نصب کنید مشکل حل می شود چرا؟!!

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ویژوال فاکس 9 شبیه دیگر ویژوال فاکسها در تمام نسخه های ویندوز قابل اجرا است (البته این را روی نسخه دانلودی آزمایشی  امتحان کرده ام)

فایلهای مورد نیاز:

Msvcr71.dll
vfp9.exe
vfp9r.dll
vfp9renu.dll
gdiplus.dll

برای سرور
Vfp9t.dll


کاربران چون از عربی استفاده میکنند فایل زیر هم برای کارهای عربی است:
Vbame.dll

امیدوارم دیگر به نصب احتیاج نداشته باشید!

----------


## kia1349

برنامه های تولید شده در ویژوال 9 نسخه فاینال روی تمام ویندوزها قابل اجراست
فقط با nt4 کمی مشکل دارد

----------


## javad_hosseiny

من دقیقا فایلهای اشاره شده (راهنمایی آقای توکل)  را در کنار exe برنامه قرار دادم در ویندوز xp بدون هیچ اشکالی و بدون نصب برنامه (setup  کردن) ولی در ویندوز 98 با مشکل مواجه شده و اصلا برنامه اجرا نشد (یک پنجره خالی (بدون عبارت بدین صورت که مثلا می خواهد عبارتی را نمایش بدهد ولی نمی تواند) سه گزینه ای می آید) آیا دوستان در محیط 98 با این مشکل مواجه شده اند؟

----------


## binyaz2003

عنوان پنجره Program Error نیست؟

----------


## javad_hosseiny

متوجه منظورتان نشدم - ولی همزمان با پنجره close ویندوز می باشد (لازم به ذکر است که حتی با برنامه installshield که setup ساختم این برنامه بر روی ویندوز xp درست کار می کند ولی در 98 همان مشکل ذکر شده را دارد) (در سیستم های مختلف تست گرفتم)

----------


## rezamim

آیا در installShield در قسمت Specify Application Data و در بخش Object/Merg Modules گزینه Microsoft Visual C++‎ Runtime Library را هم تیک زده اید؟

----------


## habdolah

سلام
چه فایلهائی جهت اجرای یک  exe  ساخته شده با vfp8 نیاز میباشد

----------


## binyaz2003

http://fox.wikis.com/wc.dll?Wiki~VFP8RuntimeFiles
این سوال ها قبلا هم جواب داده شده لطفا اول جستجو کنید

----------


## hosein.jozi

GDIPLUS.DLL & MSVCR70.DLL & MSVCR71.DLLVFP8R.DLl&VFP8RENU.DLL

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

vbame.dll  هم برای کارهای زبان عربی!

البته  فایلها را قبلا گفته ام.

----------


## masoud8880

با سلام
در رابطه با اجرای exe برنامه های فاکس پرو چکار کنم تا پنجره مربوط به 
فاکس پرو نمایش داده نشه ؟ با تشکر

----------


## rezakhj

البته قبلا دوستان توضیح کامل دادند ولی :
1- فایل config.fpw اگر در پوشه برنامه نیست ایجاد کن و داخل فایل تایپ کن screen=off
2- do form urformname.scx و در خط بعدی read event فراموش نشود
3- در فرم ابتدائی حتما در property فرم در گزینه show window  حتما گزینه 2 یعنی  as top level انتخاب کنید .

----------


## masoud8880

با سلام
برای exe کردن برنامه نیازی هست تا فایل scx در کنار برنامه exe  باشه ؟ یا خیر خود برنامه 
این فایل را دل برنامه exe  ذخیره می کند ؟ 
سوال دوم : موقع exe  کردن پیغام not a table  داده می شود ؟ مشکل از چیست ؟

----------


## mehran_337

خیر فایل scx فرمها هستند که  در داخل فایل اجرایی include می شوند

----------


## masoud8880

با سلام
دوستان من با Vf9 کار می کنم. برای exe  کردن modify project   prgname.prg رو انجام 
میدم. بعد فرم مربوطه رو Add می کنم. و همچنین موارد دیگه ایی که لازم باشه . جمله Read events رو هم بعد از جمله do form  nameform  قرار میدم . فایلهای dll. مربوطه رو هم در مسیر قرار میدم. اولا برنامه سریع بسته میشه . دوم اینکه یکبار برنامه در ویزوال فاکس 7 اجرا شد ولی پنجره فاکس پرو بسته نشد و برای حذف برنامه حتی کلید Close  هم جواب نمی داد . اساتید راهنمایی بفرمائید ممنون میشم.   :گریه:

----------

